# greenlee hydraulic hand pump re-build



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Recently had a greenlee 767a hydraulic hand pump stop working, (this is the pump that comes with the 1/2" through 4" knock-out set) so we added some oil, still not working, decided to buy the rebuild kit on-line which is basically 1 spring and some rubber o-rings, we dont have the manual for the pump but after tearing it apart it seemed pretty straight forward, so we installed all the parts, filled with jack oil and still nothing. So my question is anybody ever re-build one, and if so any ideas why its not working???
Thanks


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope. I payed I think 40.00 and had mine rebuilt after I tried to cut stainless with it.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Recently had a greenlee 767a hydraulic hand pump stop working, (this is the pump that comes with the 1/2" through 4" knock-out set) so we added some oil, still not working, decided to buy the rebuild kit on-line which is basically 1 spring and some rubber o-rings, we dont have the manual for the pump but after tearing it apart it seemed pretty straight forward, so we installed all the parts, filled with jack oil and still nothing. So my question is anybody ever re-build one, and if so any ideas why its not working???
> Thanks


All the time, we send them to a local hydraulic shop, they do our lifts and pallet jacks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Recently had a greenlee 767a hydraulic hand pump stop working, (this is the pump that comes with the 1/2" through 4" knock-out set) so we added some oil, still not working, decided to buy the rebuild kit on-line which is basically 1 spring and some rubber o-rings, we dont have the manual for the pump but after tearing it apart it seemed pretty straight forward, so we installed all the parts, filled with jack oil and still nothing. So my question is anybody ever re-build one, and if so any ideas why its not working???
> Thanks


 
Here's the manual....http://www.mygreenlee.com/GreenleeDotCom/im/IM727rev09.pdf


Fill with Greenlee hydraulic oil or Mobil DTE-13 only


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

anybody know the difference in the 767 and the 767a?? the reason i am asking is because we have the 767a and it dosent appear to be the same as the 767 manual


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I rebuilt mine at the beginning of last year. Bought a rebuild kit from Toolup.com and used the .pdf above. I also made sure I used Greenlee hydraulic oil. Works fine. No problems at all, works like new.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ohiosparky99 said:


> anybody know the difference in the 767 and the 767a?? the reason i am asking is because we have the 767a and it dosent appear to be the same as the 767 manual


One has an a and one does not?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> anybody know the difference in the 767 and the 767a?? the reason i am asking is because we have the 767a and it dosent appear to be the same as the 767 manual


 Look about 5 pages down in the PDF they are the same pump.

http://www.mygreenlee.com/GreenleeDotCom/im/IM727rev09.pdf


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

haha, seems to be a difference according to manual in the bladder I think, maybe I'll box it up and take it to the hydralic shop


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe mine has a different follower in the bladder tube, no bleed screw in the follower and the 0-rings for the follower fit very sloppy


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

our pump is about 30 years old so there may be some slight changes


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> our pump is about 30 years old so there may be some slight changes


Maybe its time for a new one:thumbup:
http://www.alexgs.com/product/greenlee-767.html


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

probably right Harry, rather than spend anymore time and money on this one


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Did you read the * and the ** ? I'd take in the manual as supplied when you drag it in the shop. You might call to you local supply house to see who they use... I'm going to make a wild guess and state that you don't have the right parts but that's Just My Opinion...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Is sounds like you just rebuilt the pump piston, and not the relief valve. If it stopped working suddenly, it's probably the relief valve. If it slowly wore out and slowly pumped less and less oil, it's probably the pump.


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

I had one come back into our shop recently "not working".  What had happened was that someone had pulled the release screw all the way out, and the little check-ball and jumped out and run away. I had a rebuild kit sitting on the shelf, pulled the ball out of it, put it back in the pump, and it's worked fine ever since. Make sure that little ball is in there.


----------

